# phone battery drains too fast



## JaniceM (Jun 4, 2022)

After full charge last night, battery level was 54% this morning.  
I don't know what's causing fast draining, nor what to do about it.  
I can't afford to buy a new phone.  

I'm wondering if all the pre-installed apps have something to do with it..
but when I try to get rid of anything unnecessary it says doing so could cause phone to malfunction.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Is it android or Iphone...?

here's something which may help ..

https://www.zdnet.com/article/fast-android-battery-drain-here-are-four-steps-to-fixing-it/


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Is it android or Iphone...?
> 
> here's something which may help ..
> 
> https://www.zdnet.com/article/fast-android-battery-drain-here-are-four-steps-to-fixing-it/


Android.

I did everything on the list except reset..  

I also found phone had shut itself off AGAIN.. an ongoing problem, and very worrisome...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

You might just need to replace the  battery  depending on how old your phone is...


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2022)

I had the same problem and it was the charger. Bought a new one and problem was solved.


----------



## Mike (Jun 6, 2022)

JaniceM, go to your settings, then Apps, open every app
the click "Force Stop", do that to all Apps, they will start
again as soon as you click their icon, plus any that you
don't use, like Gmail, disable they will stay disabled, I have
several disabled.

Another thing to do is optimise the battery.

Mike.


----------

